# XeVision ULTRA 80-85W Super head mod - SIGN UP NOW



## karlthev

*Quote Originally Posted by The_Driver * View Post

"There is nothing they can do which would substantially increase performance. I guess they could ar-coate the lens for an extra 5-6% output.
UHP bulbs can't be used in a production light. Also they would have a much slower startup and reduce runtime or brightness (they are less efficient)."

*Quote Originally Posted by XeRay*

"A more powerful metal halide bulb would be possible, but again less runtime and much slower startup.
He is 100% correct on all points 100 watt is not really possible. the limiting factor is, THERE ARE NO QUALITY BULBS for THIS PARTICULAR HID TECHNOLOGY beyond the "FATBOY" DL50, the max it can or should be considered to be run at is somewhere between 80 and 85 bulb watts, TBD by Xevision which it could or would be (80 or 85) if we were to proceed with the below project.

The only thing left to push this technology to its final edge, and only we (XeVision) can and could do to create the LX70 Superpower "Ultra" ( with a custom new ballast, different bulb and our igniters ) , is push a DL50 "fatboy" bulb to 80 or 85 watts (a 10 bulb watt increase adding maybe 1200 (80w) - 1900 (85w) additional Lumens), we don't see a "real" market for it though. 
We don't see a real (100's of units) market for even the standard 50/70 Superpower, so we never sold it.
The "Ultra" Superpower we could call it, might sell 10 to 20 units worldwide for a few hardcore flashaholics, with lots of money to spend. Maybe $3,500 to $4,000 with a prebuy group buy only 1 or 2 runs limited edition.
Not sure at this point if the low end would stay 50W or move up to say 60W."


I recall the original XeVision portable light to end all lights which, via CPF membership request (demand?) graduated to the now famous "Barn Burner" project, the performance of which had not been seen before.The Barn Burner being a modified, low production specialty light, I believe purchased by a rarified group of aficionados right here on the forum! 

This thread represents a "testing of the waters" so to speak to determine if the desire..."need" for such a project exists. Does it?
Let's hear from all you CPFers who may want to take the next quantum step and have the needed hardware designed, produced and bring this project to completion!



Karl


----------



## The_Driver

*Re: XeVision Superpower "Ultra" 80 or 85 Watt (TBD)*

This new light is basically a heavily upgraded barnburner. It uses the same bulb at the same power, but all the other components are much better/bigger/newer.

For a new level of performance the only real option would be UHP bulbs or laser phosphor. The latter really does offer new possibilities.


----------



## XeRay

*Re: XeVision Superpower "Ultra" 80 or 85 Watt (TBD)*



BVH said:


> Dan, what was the 250-Watt light going to be back a few years when you posted sort of an interest gathering post?





XeRay said:


> Can you be more specific ?
> It was going to be about 20,000 lumens or so, but the proper bulb used takes close to a minute to reach full output and starts out as bright as a "candle" for the first 30 seconds.
> Not very practical in most applications.





The_Driver said:


> Could you also put the Ultra ballast in the LX50 II? :devil:





XeRay said:


> All of these "puck" type ballasts are identical in size and function, only the internal power output settings and some internal components are different.
> In theory yes, but we would never consider doing that to the LX50-II, only upgrading it to a 50/70 we will consider.
> The Normal 50/70 or the Superpower we will consider, for doing the power upgrade to 80 or 85 watts.


----------



## XeRay

*Re: XeVision Superpower "Ultra" 80 or 85 Watt (TBD)*



The_Driver said:


> This new light is basically a heavily upgraded barnburner. It uses the same bulb at the same power, but all the other components are much better/bigger/newer.
> 
> For a new level of performance the only real option would be UHP bulbs or laser phosphor. The latter really does offer new possibilities.



The original "Barnburner" see photo (http://home.earthlink.net/~mrtedbear/XeRay 50watt HID_files/image011.jpg) of about 10 to 12 years ago had a tough plastic housing and a stamped metal reflector, not mil spec anodized 6082 aluminum alloy or electroformed reflectors as used currently. Stock, it was ONLY 75 watts to the bulb (same DL50 fatboy bulb as being proposed here). 

A few "elite users" 2 or 3 that I am aware of "bumped" the power to 80 or 85 watts.
"The few" were "sworn to secrecy" on how to accomplish bumping the power (we told them how), back then on that old style box shaped ballast. (don't get any ideas !) The new Puck shaped ballasts are potted, those box ballasts were not. 

The Puck shaped ballast is thermally very efficient (special thermal transfer potting). 
A deep "pocketed" see link photos (http://www.xevision.com/images/XePuck™2 combi 450.png) CNC machined solid aluminium (aluminum) puck, all of this to very efficiently promote heat transfer to the searchlight housing exterior fins. We also use thermal paste on the searchlight housing to puck interface to again facilitate heat removal from the puck to insure long life. This is a military grade ballast.


----------



## XeRay

*Re: XeVision Superpower "Ultra" 80 or 85 Watt (TBD)*

Also brought over from the other thread, its relevant here too.



XeRay said:


> If we get some committed interest on the "ULTRA". A very special and powerful beast it would be indeed, for the most discriminating small group of elite buyers.
> We would probably limit it to 10 or 20 units total. But lets see if there is any interest for an ~ 8,800 to ~10,000 Lumens (TBD) from a Superpower "ULTRA".
> The existing Superpowers are about 7600 Lumens.
> To do this project we only need to make a special run of our ballasts, projected 2 to 3 months lead time.
> We have the bulbs and Igniters in stock at all times.


----------



## XeRay

*Re: XeVision Superpower "Ultra" 80 or 85 Watt (TBD)*

Brought over from the other thread, more relevant here.



sledhead said:


> Wonder what the DL Fatboy bulb is........



It is the only bulb we can recommend above 70 watts. Made by Philips maybe 15 years ago. The other bulb we use at 50 watts and above up to 70 watts is the DL50/740 also from Philips.
The "fatboy" has proven itself to handle 80-85 watts quite well, in all of our special applications.


----------



## BVH

*Re: XeVision Superpower "Ultra" 80 or 85 Watt (TBD)*

One of these:


----------



## karlthev

*Re: XeVision Superpower "Ultra" 80 or 85 Watt (TBD)*

Remember this one.... http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...otlight-shootout&highlight=Maxabeam+7.5+to+12 :devil: I don't.....


Karl


----------



## karlthev

*Re: XeVision Superpower "Ultra" 80 or 85 Watt (TBD)*

The following copied from the original thread....

"I (sort of) remember when the last big upgrade project blossomed into the Barn Burner years ago, it was sponsored/designed/developed and produced by XeVision years ago. I still own a copy which works as it did back then, a real champ! The now-famous Barn Burner of yore, spoken in hushed tones in back rooms of Flashaholic meeting sites world-wide to this very day, was "King of the Road" way back then, when I was still combing head vs facial hair!! Those were the days my friends when Pony Express was still the best method of sending "snail mail". The BarnBurner had few (if any) competitors and, while some CPFers were igniting newspaper with their comparatively diminutive modded maglites, those fortunate to have snagged a true to life Barn Burner were soakin' up the rays in the long Winter season, getting stellar tans in front of the beast itself! "Karl" my buddies would say, "when did you get back from Florida?", of course presuming I'd been vacationing down South as a "snowbird"! Well, I didn't want to dissolution them so I'd just smile and briefly remove my Sunglasses. Ha! 

Times have changed and, despite the considerable performance in its' day, the Barn Burner can't (forgive me!) "hold a candle" to a number of portable Suns on the market today, most notably the XeVision XeRay XV-LX70 searchlight and its brethren.They represent a VAST step into the future of lighting devices. As we reading this thread all know, the LX70 and, it's big brother, the SuperPower, are among the relatively few lamps today which have eclipsed the performance of the BarnBurner. Just as the BarnBurner was a "souped-up" version of the XeRay Search light so too will the "Ultra" be a tweaked, no holds barred, big brother version of the LX70 and Super. If you have slipped up and failed to read some of the past posts in this thread, Dan (XeRay) has given in to some pressure and spoken of this new proposed light, the "Ultra".


Thanks to Dan, we will very soon (several short months?) have the Ultra available to us! Now, HOW soon is the question. Just as new Ferrari's aren't developed on the basis of one-offs, neither will the Ultra be a single modded light for yours truly. Dan needs a bit of more concrete interest/support expressed right here to make this worthy project a "go". I missed the original BarnBurner project and finally did get one from an old (historical) CPFer, LuxLuthor. "Chuck" was kind enough to part with one of his two at the time...bless his heart! Had he not, I most likely would have had to wait years to find one and, required therapy for having to wait that long! 

I'd sure like some of you others reading this thread to realize what can be available to us in the near future--the Ultra which will, as the LX70 has become the "Barn Burner on Steroids", be the LX70 on steroids! Let Dan know your interest and, we will have him signaling us with the "Ultra" all the way from Utah, his home!"

Karl


----------



## wimmer21

*Re: XeVision Superpower "Ultra" 80 or 85 Watt (TBD)*

Haha great post, Karl!


----------



## LuxLuthor

*Re: XeVision Superpower "Ultra" 80 or 85 Watt (TBD)*

Quite Tempting..........


----------



## BVH

*Re: XeVision Superpower "Ultra" 80 or 85 Watt (TBD)*

WOW! It's Lux! Very long time, no see.


----------



## XeRay

*Re: XeVision Superpower "Ultra" 80 or 85 Watt (TBD)*



LuxLuthor said:


> Quite Tempting..........



A "blast from the past" !
I thought this might bring some "veteran CPF'rs" out from the "woodwork".


----------



## karlthev

*Re: XeVision Superpower "Ultra" 80 or 85 Watt (TBD)*

Well, I've been languishing on other threads but HAD to come over here and see what's been going on in my absence! As the old advertisement states, "Nuttin' honey"!
Well, I do hope my mere presence will stir up SOME reads...even REPLIES!! Who knows, there's just GOT to be interest in a mod for these cannons! 

Other than LuxLuthor and BVH , I'm missing some of the old crowd whose posts and threads I often printed ...just for reference. Legends in their own time and, sure would be nice to see them or their progeny here and just as enthusiastic and innovative as they!

So Dan, what's news? Anything? I sure do hope so!


Karl


----------



## LuxLuthor

*Re: XeVision Superpower "Ultra" 80 or 85 Watt (TBD)*

LOL, I still have a whole boatload of the Fatboy bulbs that we got from some guy who didn't know what he had in his warehouse. Was that you that found those, BVH? Great memories seeing you guys. Still active with all the lights! Still using all the incans too! LOL!


----------



## BVH

*Re: XeVision Superpower "Ultra" 80 or 85 Watt (TBD)*

Yes, that was me. You and I split up the lot. Was it 45 or 24 each, I don't remember. I remember you stopped making up battery packs. Do you still have your spot welder?


----------



## sledhead

*Re: XeVision Superpower "Ultra" 80 or 85 Watt (TBD)*

Dan.......throwing my hat into the ring. PM sent

Come on folks...who can resist a Fatboy!


----------



## karlthev

*Re: XeVision Superpower "Ultra" 80 or 85 Watt (TBD)*

Welcome aboard Sandy!!


Karl


----------



## LuxLuthor

*Re: XeVision Superpower "Ultra" 80 or 85 Watt (TBD)*



BVH said:


> Yes, that was me. You and I split up the lot. Was it 45 or 24 each, I don't remember. I remember you stopped making up battery packs. Do you still have your spot welder?



It was 45 of them. I still have my spot welder.


----------



## toolboy

*Re: XeVision Superpower "Ultra" 80 or 85 Watt (TBD)*

Well I haven't posted here in quite a long time. I was one of the original barnburner 75watt group buy members and sold it when the new lx70 came out. Price however kept me from buying the lx70 until now that I was able to acquire a used one. I did notice a couple things. The lx70 has great build quality and I understand that the dl50-740 bulb was used as a mass produced bulb was needed in order to market it to the military. I did notice that the lx70 seems to lack both the power and throw the old barn burner had. It doesn't focus as tight as the bb did and doesn't seem to have the output of the dl50 fat boy driven to 75 watts. I used to bet the guys at work they couldn't hold their hand in front of the light for 30 seconds, and I never lost. I can't make that bet anymore and it seems to hurt it in its throw capability. If someone has an operating old bb and also a new lx70 I would love to see some side by side beamshots. I don't believe there are any problems with my lx70 it just lacks the punch of the old bb but is a huge leap in build quality over the bb.
If Dan is looking to upgrade the lx70 with a new ballast at 85 watts with a dl50 fat boy what would you charge for it. I would give up some runtime in order to turn it up.


----------



## The_Driver

*Re: XeVision Superpower "Ultra" 80 or 85 Watt (TBD)*

Here you can find an old comparison which includes both the Osram D1 and the DL50 Fatboy bulb at 50W (and also the Fatboy at 75W & 80W).

Also, the performance of the Lemax/XeVision lX70 is actually better compared to the older lights including the barn burner. It does around 1.3Mcd when optimally focussed (they had this measured) which is around 30-50% more compared to the XeVision 75W and BarnBurner. One reason for this is the precision reflector which allows them to put the tiny tip of one of the electrodes into the focus. The arc has a much higher surface brightness on the tip. The reflectors of the older lights weren't precise enough for this.


----------



## karlthev

*Re: XeVision Superpower "Ultra" 80 or 85 Watt (TBD)*

Nice research for the link Driver! Not owning the photographic equipment I'd need to record such a comparison, you'll just have to take my word for what I see (hopefully tonight) in how these two perform.



Karl


----------



## toolboy

*Re: XeVision Superpower "Ultra" 80 or 85 Watt (TBD)*



karlthev said:


> Nice research for the link Driver! Not owning the photographic equipment I'd need to record such a comparison, you'll just have to take my word for what I see (hopefully tonight) in how these two perform.
> 
> 
> 
> Karl



Thanks I look forward to your comparison. 
I wonder if the dl50 fatboy's arc is the exact same position in the reflector of the lx70 as the current dl50-740 bulb. If it is a couple mm farther away from the body it might produce a tighter center focus than the current pattern.


----------



## The_Driver

*Re: XeVision Superpower "Ultra" 80 or 85 Watt (TBD)*

The Barnburner with the DL50 Fatboy bulb should produce a bigger hotspot compared to the LX70. It should also, obviously, produce a bit more lumens. This difference should become much more noticebale when both lights have been used a lot (the Fatboy has better lumen maintaince). 

I was able to try out the LX70 Superpower (with Osram D1 bulb) last weekend. We compared it to many powerful lights with all kinds of light sources. This sample was definitely not optimally focussed, it was probably producing less than 4.5Mcd. As expected there is nothing compareable except for 70W+ HID mods. It kills the LED lights and the Maxabeam just doesn't have the lumens. It puts much more light downrange compared to most other lights.

sven_m also posted some beamshots, see here (in German).


----------



## karlthev

*Re: XeVision Superpower "Ultra" 80 or 85 Watt (TBD)*



toolboy said:


> Thanks I look forward to your comparison.
> I wonder if the dl50 fatboy's arc is the exact same position in the reflector of the lx70 as the current dl50-740 bulb. If it is a couple mm farther away from the body it might produce a tighter center focus than the current pattern.



I/we may need Dan (XeVision) to step in here...

The only Philips DL50 Fatboy lamp I have sits in a BarnBurner. I believe the LEMAX 70s (built in Europe) may not uniformly have the DL50-740 lamps, rather 35 watt lamps driven harder to get the same performance. I believe the LE70s built by XeRay all have the DL50-740 lamps as well as do the "upgrades" which were converted by XeVision. As an aside, while I run it infrequently, the BarnBurner had/has a focusing ring on the reflector housing while ,as you know already, the LX70 does not. The BarnBurner reflector therefore, can be moved, "adjusted" (?) in and out of the relationship to the base of the lamp.

Now, did I "gum" that one up but good?


Karl 

PS There are some severe rain and wind warnings in my area of Pennsylvania so tonight may not be the night for the comparison. I'll try however.


----------



## karlthev

*Re: XeVision Superpower "Ultra" 80 or 85 Watt (TBD)*



The_Driver said:


> The Barnburner with the DL50 Fatboy bulb should produce a bigger hotspot compared to the LX70. It should also, obviously, produce a bit more lumens. This difference should become much more noticebale when both lights have been used a lot (the Fatboy has better lumen maintaince).
> 
> I was able to try out the LX70 Superpower (with Osram D1 bulb) last weekend. We compared it to many powerful lights with all kinds of light sources. This sample was definitely not optimally focussed, it was probably producing less than 4.5Mcd. As expected there is nothing compareable except for 70W+ HID mods. It kills the LED lights and the Maxabeam just doesn't have the lumens. It puts much more light downrange compared to most other lights.
> 
> sven_m also posted some beamshots, see here (in German).



Yet another series of great shots Driver, thanks! 

I don't think toolboy has the SP version so I was going to compare the LX70 (European version) with my BarnBurner. I would agree the BB produces a much broader spot than the LX70 though. As well, as you have noted before, the MaxaBeam is an entirely different light with the main attribute being the long cast spot. 



Karl


----------



## XeRay

*Re: XeVision Superpower "Ultra" 80 or 85 Watt (TBD)*



toolboy said:


> Thanks I look forward to your comparison.
> I wonder if the dl50 fatboy's arc is the exact same position in the reflector of the lx70 as the current dl50-740 bulb. If it is a couple mm farther away from the body it might produce a tighter center focus than the current pattern.


Unless its one of ours with XeVision written on the Bezel in a few places, it has a 35 watt Osram D1S (modified) bulb, not our DL50/740 or our igniter/bulb socket. Only we use this Philips bulb, not Lemax.
Or if its one of only a couple 70's we have upgraded. It would also have our (USA English) XeVision manual. we have upgraded only 1 Superpower so far.


----------



## toolboy

*Re: XeVision Superpower "Ultra" 80 or 85 Watt (TBD)*

Mine is a Xevision LX70 with Xevision on the bezel with the U.S. Manual #XVXL7009150017, Bezel SN:V12-0101


----------



## karlthev

*Re: XeVision Superpower "Ultra" 80 or 85 Watt (TBD)*

You have the DL50/740 and XeVision igniter/bulb, the USA built model.



Karl


----------



## XeRay

*Re: XeVision Superpower "Ultra" 80 or 85 Watt (TBD)*



toolboy said:


> Mine is a Xevision LX70 with Xevision on the bezel with the U.S. Manual #XVXL7009150017, Bezel SN:V12-0101



Yes Karl is right, I looked it up, you are right.
It is one of ours, with our exclusive ballast, Igniter and DL50/740 bulb.


----------



## karlthev

*Re: XeVision Superpower "Ultra" 80 or 85 Watt (TBD)*

Sorry Dan, jumped on the post. My
Mistake..

Karl


----------



## XeRay

*Re: XeVision Superpower "Ultra" 80 or 85 Watt (TBD)*



karlthev said:


> Sorry Dan, jumped on the post. My
> Mistake..Karl



No need for sorry, no problem !!:thumbsup:


----------



## The_Driver

*Re: XeVision Superpower "Ultra" 80 or 85 Watt (TBD)*

I'm still dreaming of the LX50 with the 80W ultra upgrade and the fatboy bulb :rock: I wouldn't buy it, but maybe down the road...


----------



## karlthev

*Re: XeVision Superpower "Ultra" 80 or 85 Watt (TBD)*



The_Driver said:


> I'm still dreaming of the LX50 with the 80W ultra upgrade and the fatboy bulb :rock: I wouldn't buy it, but maybe down the road...



I'm not so sure that was one of the possibilities "offered" by Dan,Driver. I'll have to check once I get to my computer later but I believe the "Ultra" was targeting the SP and possibly (?), the 70 series. Check some of the previous posts, I could be mistaken...

Karl


----------



## The_Driver

*Re: XeVision Superpower "Ultra" 80 or 85 Watt (TBD)*



karlthev said:


> I'm not so sure that was one of the possibilities "offered" by Dan,Driver. I'll have to check once I get to my computer later but I believe the "Ultra" was targeting the SP and possibly (?), the 70 series. Check some of the previous posts, I could be mistaken...
> 
> Karl



Yes, it's not an option. I still want it though!


----------



## karlthev

*Re: XeVision Superpower "Ultra" 80 or 85 Watt (TBD)*



The_Driver said:


> Yes, it's not an option. I still want it though!



Heh, heh, good show!! :thumbsup:

Karl


----------



## karlthev

*Re: XeVision Superpower "Ultra" 80 or 85 Watt (TBD)*

I haven't posted anything about the BarnBurner-LX70 comparison due to bad, Bad, BAD weather conditions in my neck of the woods. So far (and hopefully the last of it!) the weather patterns have included a tornado and high damaging winds including heavy rains and thunderstorms. I'm not a "Chicken Little" however I don't want to be measuring latent body voltage following a lightening strike!! Talk about an illuminating experience!! :devil: I will get to this when the rain turns to clouds and then, may even screw the SP head back on for yet another subjective test! 

In the meantime, I understand another CPF member (who shall remaIn nameless for the moment) is in the process of eventually amassing *two* of these amazing lights----in addition to his (or is it her...?) SP70, an LX70!!!! Just who might this individual be you might ask? Will this person be able to provide us yet ANOTHER side-by-side comparison??!! "Only the Shadow knows"...:tinfoil: 

Stay tuned for the next chapter......



Karl


----------



## XeRay

*Re: XeVision Superpower "Ultra" 80 or 85 Watt (TBD)*



karlthev said:


> I'm not so sure that was one of the possibilities "offered" by Dan,Driver. I'll have to check once I get to my computer later but I believe the "Ultra" was targeting the SP and possibly (?), the 70 series. Check some of the previous posts, I could be mistaken...Karl



Yes the 70 series would be upgradeable both the SP and Std. models. As for the 50, we would have to do some testing to see if the head can dissipate that much additional heat with an extended run. The fins have quite a bit less surface area than the Std. 70. Obviously the SP has an "overkill" of heatsink fin surface area.


----------



## karlthev

*Re: XeVision Superpower "Ultra" 80 or 85 Watt (TBD)*

Chomping at the bit...


Karl


----------



## tab665

*Re: XeVision Superpower "Ultra" 80 or 85 Watt (TBD)*

will this still be two modes? and if so am i the only one wondering if the lower mode could be more in the 35-40w range?


----------



## karlthev

*Re: XeVision Superpower "Ultra" 80 or 85 Watt (TBD)*

Do you think the LX50 might better serve your needs for lower output....? That would much more closely provide you with the 35 watt output level you have have identified....as well as a higher 50 watt level should that ever be needed for your application.


Karl


----------



## XeRay

*Re: XeVision Superpower "Ultra" 80 or 85 Watt (TBD)*



tab665 said:


> will this still be two modes? and if so am i the only one wondering if the lower mode could be more in the 35-40w range?


ONLY 2 power levels that's 100% for sure. Not possible to be that low with 80 or 85 on the upper setting. 
In fact, the lower setting MIGHT have to even move up from 50 to 60 watts, with a high setting of 80 or 85, not sure of all the details just yet.

I agree with Karl's comment if you want longer run times the 35/50 would make more sense for you.
50 watts HID is still a lot of light from the high output setting over 5000 lumens.


----------



## toolboy

*Re: XeVision Superpower "Ultra" 80 or 85 Watt (TBD)*

Still patiently waiting to see if this upgrade becomes available.


----------



## karlthev

*Re: XeVision Superpower "Ultra" 80 or 85 Watt (TBD)*



toolboy said:


> Still patiently waiting to see if this upgrade becomes available.



Yup, here too....


Karl


----------



## sledhead

*Re: XeVision Superpower "Ultra" 80 or 85 Watt (TBD)*

Bring me my............





Sorry folks....I know it's still just a dream but I could not resist. :devil:


----------



## karlthev

*Re: XeVision Superpower "Ultra" 80 or 85 Watt (TBD)*

Ah yes Sandy, your oft-mentioned reference to me.."too much time on your hands"..


Karl


----------



## karlthev

*Re: XeVision Superpower "Ultra" 80 or 85 Watt (TBD)*

Back to "Brass Tacks"!! Dan, you've got some of us folks on the edge of our seats just waiting for the anticipated upcoming announcement! We'll need a good 5 minutes or so to pack up our 70s and SP70s for the upgrade or, get our credit cards or PayPal accounts for the full packages ya know! I've got sandwiches by my side so I don't leave here and miss the open door of opportunity!!:grouphug:



Karl...(and friends!!)


----------



## XeRay

*Re: XeVision Superpower "Ultra" 80 or 85 Watt (TBD)*



karlthev said:


> Back to "Brass Tacks"!! Dan, you've got some of us folks on the edge of our seats just waiting for the anticipated upcoming announcement! We'll need a good 5 minutes or so to pack up our 70s and SP70s for the upgrade or, get our credit cards or PayPal accounts for the full packages ya know! I've got sandwiches by my side so I don't leave here and miss the open door of opportunity!!:grouphug:Karl...(and friends!!)


Well, I am very close to a go/no go decision, 1 or 2 weeks (for sure no later than the end of June). 
After that, its likely 2 months, max 3 months before we are ready to do conversions and new sales. So very well (a few months) before X-mass in all hands that move on it expeditiously, when we announce.


----------



## karlthev

*Re: XeVision Superpower "Ultra" 80 or 85 Watt (TBD)*

As *Jean-Luc Picard* would say...." Make it so"!! Hope you will!



Karl


----------



## toolboy

*Re: XeVision Superpower "Ultra" 80 or 85 Watt (TBD)*

Its getting closer to the end of June. Decision time in the next couple weeks.


----------



## karlthev

*Re: XeVision Superpower "Ultra" 80 or 85 Watt (TBD)*

"In the morning, in the evening, ain't we got fun"!! 



Karl


----------



## karlthev

*Re: XeVision Superpower "Ultra" 80 or 85 Watt (TBD)*

Let's not go sleepin' on this one folks! :tired: 



Karl


----------



## karlthev

*Re: XeVision Superpower "Ultra" 80 or 85 Watt (TBD)*

Seems though I'm either cutting grass, pulling weeds or planting trees this Summer and, with all this "partying" going on, I seem to have lost track of the time! Now I do seem to remember some event coming up for this, nearing end of June, timeframe....does anyone remember?:thinking: 



Karl


----------



## XeRay

*Re: XeVision Superpower "Ultra" 80 or 85 Watt (TBD)*



karlthev said:


> Seems though I'm either cutting grass, pulling weeds or planting trees this Summer and, with all this "partying" going on, I seem to have lost track of the time! Now I do seem to remember some event coming up for this, nearing end of June, timeframe....does anyone remember?:thinking: Karl



Yes and Yes !!


----------



## karlthev

*Re: XeVision Superpower "Ultra" 80 or 85 Watt (TBD)*




Karl


----------



## toolboy

*Re: XeVision Superpower "Ultra" 80 or 85 Watt (TBD)*

Is that a confirmation that this is going to happen?


----------



## XeRay

*Re: XeVision Superpower "Ultra" 80 or 85 Watt (TBD)*



toolboy said:


> Is that a confirmation that this is going to happen?



working on it but likely so.


----------



## toolboy

*Re: XeVision Superpower "Ultra" 80 or 85 Watt (TBD)*

:twothumbs


----------



## karlthev

*Re: XeVision Superpower "Ultra" 80 or 85 Watt (TBD)*

:Lookin' good!

Karl


----------



## XeRay

*Re: XeVision 80-85 Watt Standard or Super head (new or upgrade from your current ligh*



karlthev said:


> :Lookin' good!Karl



The process has started, our machinist is making a batch of CNC aluminum puck housings for our "XePUCK" ballasts. We are going to make only 10 of these "ultra" ballasts for now with the possibility of only a second run of another 10 pcs later. This will be a very special ballast/bulb system for a select few. 
I will work up exact pricing a bit later as we get closer to knowing our costs more accurately. 
I believe most will be buying upgrades to their existing units, but we will offer a complete package as well, for either the normal XVLX70 housing or the superpower housing. 
At the moment we are planning to offer a 40/85W dual wattage replacement ballast. This seems the best option for users, we believe we have found a way to have a 40 watt low end rather than 50 or 60 watts. We believe this will be an overall more useful combination of wattages. (performance and battery run time.)


----------



## karlthev

*Re: XeVision Superpower "Ultra" 80 or 85 Watt (TBD)*

Well now, just guess who can't wait!!?? Great news! Thanks!



Karl


----------



## karlthev

*Re: XeVision 80-85 Watt Standard or Super head (new or upgrade from your current ligh*

"...we will offer a complete package as well, for either the normal XVLX70 housing or the superpower housing." Does that mean there may be two different formats..configurations? I believe the current LX70 head can be swapped out for the Superpower head simply by unscrewing one for the other. Will this be the case with the upgrade?


Karl


----------



## karlthev

*Re: XeVision 80-85 Watt Standard or Super head (new or upgrade from your current ligh*

Anyone hear from Dave....?


Karl


----------



## richbuff

*Re: XeVision 80-85 Watt Standard or Super head (new or upgrade from your current ligh*



XeRay said:


> The process has started, our machinist is making a batch of CNC aluminum puck housings for our "XePUCK" ballasts. We are going to make only 10 of these "ultra" ballasts for now with the possibility of only a second run of another 10 pcs later. This will be a very special ballast/bulb system for a select few.
> I will work up exact pricing a bit later as we get closer to knowing our costs more accurately.
> I believe most will be buying upgrades to their existing units, but we will offer a complete package as well, for either the normal XVLX70 housing or the superpower housing.
> At the moment we are planning to offer a 40/85W dual wattage replacement ballast. This seems the best option for users, we believe we have found a way to have a 40 watt low end rather than 50 or 60 watts. We believe this will be an overall more useful combination of wattages. (performance and battery run time.)



Thanks for the exciting news! I will be keeping an eye on this. I have been following HID on this and other forums for more than a year, waiting for the next big increase in performance.


----------



## XeRay

*Re: XeVision 80-85 Watt Standard or Super head (new or upgrade from your current ligh*



karlthev said:


> "...we will offer a complete package as well, for either the normal XVLX70 housing or the superpower housing." Does that mean there may be two different formats..configurations? I believe the current LX70 head can be swapped out for the Superpower head simply by unscrewing one for the other. Will this be the case with the upgrade? Karl



The complete package means an entire unit new with upgrade, as well as retrofits of existing units already held by owners.


----------



## karlthev

*Re: XeVision 80-85 Watt Standard or Super head (new or upgrade from your current ligh*

Forgive the "duh" reply here but, that means that either the LX70 or the LX70 Super head could be screwed onto the upgraded/modified "package..right?


Karl


----------



## toolboy

*Re: XeVision 80-85 Watt Standard or Super head (new or upgrade from your current ligh*


----------



## XeRay

*Re: XeVision 80-85 Watt Standard or Super head (new or upgrade from your current ligh*



karlthev said:


> Forgive the "duh" reply here but, that means that either the LX70 or the LX70 Super head could be screwed onto the upgraded/modified "package..right? Karl



Yes, that's right, the heads of all 3 (35/50, 50/70 and SP are all interchangeable), none of that is affected by the proposed upgrade.


----------



## sledhead

*Re: XeVision 80-85 Watt Standard or Super head (new or upgrade from your current ligh*



XeRay said:


> The process has started, our machinist is making a batch of CNC aluminum puck housings for our "XePUCK" ballasts. We are going to make only 10 of these "ultra" ballasts for now with the possibility of only a second run of another 10 pcs later. This will be a very special ballast/bulb system for a select few.
> I will work up exact pricing a bit later as we get closer to knowing our costs more accurately.
> I believe most will be buying upgrades to their existing units, but we will offer a complete package as well, for either the normal XVLX70 housing or the superpower housing.
> At the moment we are planning to offer a 40/85W dual wattage replacement ballast. This seems the best option for users, we believe we have found a way to have a 40 watt low end rather than 50 or 60 watts. We believe this will be an overall more useful combination of wattages. (performance and battery run time.)



I know it's a ways off but it's nice to have something to look forward too! Will be an epic light upgrade. Especially good to hear that complete lights will/may be available. The 40/85W dual ballast was a nice surprise. Thanks for your efforts Dan.


----------



## karlthev

*Re: XeVision 80-85 Watt Standard or Super head (new or upgrade from your current ligh*

Hey Sandy, didya mean July 30th (today!) was the "a ways off" in your post here?? Didya?? Huh, huh??!! If so, "It's been a long....time...comin".... CSNY Nah,not NEARLY too long to be waiting for these fine "flashlights"...."FLASHLIGHTS"???!!!!


Karl


----------



## tab665

*Re: XeVision 80-85 Watt Standard or Super head (new or upgrade from your current ligh*



tab665 said:


> will this still be two modes? and if so am i the only one wondering if the lower mode could be more in the 35-40w range?





karlthev said:


> Do you think the LX50 might better serve your needs for lower output....? That would much more closely provide you with the 35 watt output level you have have identified....as well as a higher 50 watt level should that ever be needed for your application.
> 
> 
> Karl





XeRay said:


> ONLY 2 power levels that's 100% for sure. Not possible to be that low with 80 or 85 on the upper setting.
> In fact, the lower setting MIGHT have to even move up from 50 to 60 watts, with a high setting of 80 or 85, not sure of all the details just yet.
> 
> I agree with Karl's comment if you want longer run times the 35/50 would make more sense for you.
> 50 watts HID is still a lot of light from the high output setting over 5000 lumens.


good to see the 40W "low" mode came through!


----------



## Arild

*Re: XeVision 80-85 Watt Standard or Super head (new or upgrade from your current ligh*

When can we pre order one?. Any body know Price?

Thanks


----------



## XeRay

*Re: XeVision 80-85 Watt Standard or Super head (new or upgrade from your current ligh*



Arild said:


> When can we pre order one?. Any body know Price? Thanks



When I have a price established I will announce it here in this thread. You need to be patient. The SuperPower head will LIKELY be a special order option from us to purchase separately.
This Ultra is an exclusive to only XeVision, there will ever be made only 10 or 20 upgrade kits. The initial is only 10, maybe a 2nd 10 will be made depending on demand.
Depending on demand we may sell some complete units as well, not only upgrades as part of the 10 to 20 total units.
It will likely be September before I establish pricing.


----------



## chartmarker

*Re: XeVision 80-85 Watt Standard or Super head (new or upgrade from your current ligh*

Well its time to start selling body parts to see if I can afford to upgrade my light. Life is good, but light makes it better.


----------



## karlthev

*Re: XeVision 80-85 Watt Standard or Super head (new or upgrade from your current ligh*

:twothumbs:goodjob:


Karl


----------



## XeRay

*Re: XeVision 80-85 Watt Standard or Super head (new or upgrade from your current ligh*



karlthev said:


> :twothumbs:goodjob: Karl



This is only a STRONG interest List NOT an offer for sale, possible pricing shown only to help people determine their realistic interest.

Time to start a numbered list 1-10 for now (Limited edition "ULTRA"), Seriously interested parties ONLY, again maybe units 11-20 later (2nd and last run of 10) depending on interest. The retrofit price will be in the $500 to $600 range for upgrades to existing units (original parts (ballast and bulb) returned to buyer). Likely on the lower end of the spread, but not sure yet. Not including RT shipping (without batteries is much easier), we have those here for testing.

Complete package units/kits (not your unit upgraded) with Std. 70 head (not superpower head) likely about $2,950 to $3000, with Superpower (largest head instead) add about $900 includes the much larger carry case too. Buying both heads could be an option too, TBD later. 

*New comment:* We are going to number (laser) the limited edition units 1 to 10/10 with the numbers to follow the current list of tentative strong interest. if a 2nd batch of 10 is made they would be numbered 11 to 20/20. This is in addition to the S/N's already on the units.
We will Laser the words XeVision ULTRA 85 into the center body section as well.
In theory at least, this should make them more collectable and valuable to some people. 

1. Karlthev (upgrade)

2. Caseyse (upgrade)

3. Sledhead (upgrade)

4. Toolboy (upgrade) 

5. Rasher (Superpower Ultra complete kit)

6. Nativetexan (upgrade)

7. AEHaas (complete kit TBD)

8. sven_m (Upgrade)

9. dairyman3 (upgrade)

10. Karlthev (upgrade 2nd unit)

No-one currently on the waiting list.

Sign up is now closed


----------



## karlthev

*Re: XeVision 80-85 Watt Standard or Super head (new or upgrade from your current ligh*

 Thank you! Thank you twice!...Beginning my walk to Utah carrying my LEMAX today. See you in a few weeks Dan. Ya'll leave the lights on for me!!

Karl


----------



## caseyse

*Re: XeVision 80-85 Watt Standard or Super head (new or upgrade from your current ligh*

Hi,

Please add me to the list. Would also like to purchase an extra bulb and battery.


----------



## XeRay

*Re: XeVision 80-85 Watt Standard or Super head (new or upgrade from your current ligh*



caseyse said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please add me to the list. Would also like to purchase an extra bulb and battery.


Are you looking for an upgrade only or a completely new light ?


----------



## caseyse

*Re: XeVision 80-85 Watt Standard or Super head (new or upgrade from your current ligh*



XeRay said:


> Are you looking for an upgrade only or a completely new light ?



An upgrade to my LX70,


----------



## sledhead

*Re: XeVision 80-85 Watt Standard or Super head (new or upgrade from your current ligh*

Dan, put me on the list for an upgrade.


----------



## karlthev

*Re: XeVision 80-85 Watt Standard or Super head (new or upgrade from your current ligh*

Whew Sandy, thought you were sleeping!:sleepy:



Karl


----------



## karlthev

*Re: XeVision 80-85 Watt Standard or Super head (new or upgrade from your current ligh*

Would a moderator please contact me regarding this thread? Thanks!



Karl


----------



## archimedes

*Re: XeVision 80-85 Watt Standard or Super head (new or upgrade from your current ligh*



karlthev said:


> Would a moderator please contact me regarding this thread? Thanks!
> 
> Karl



PM sent


----------



## karlthev

*Re: XeVision 80-85 Watt Standard or Super head (new or upgrade from your current ligh*

Thanks. Got it and replied. Thanks again.


Karl


----------



## archimedes

karlthev said:


> .... Let's hear from all you CPFers who may want to take the next quantum step and have the needed hardware designed, produced and bring this project to completion! ....



Thread title updated, per OP request


----------



## karlthev

Thank you! 

I want to add that the upgrade mod to 80-85 will be available to both the *SUPERPOWER 70 head and the regular 70 head.* Full upgraded lights to be available in the future as well provided demand is evidenced.

Thanks again for the great assist!



Karl


----------



## archimedes

Certainly, cheers !


----------



## toolboy

Count me in for an upgrade on my LX70


----------



## karlthev

It's a good thing we got onto the list early in the ballgame here. With the limited run of what will be one of the most powerful portable lights, we will no doubt see it as a collectable as well as a stellar performer for years to come! I well remember the upgrading of the first XeVision I acquired years ago into the venerable "BarnBurner", those mods as well performed by Dan at that time at XeVision. I was fortunate in being able to purchase mine from Luxluthor who had gotten it from a member in Canada I believe. It remains as trusty a performer today as well it arrived at the original purchaser's door August 8, 2006--certainly a testament to the reliability of THAT light. The LEMAX we are discussing here is a far distant, major improvement from the BarnBurner and so, I suspect I will NEVER, EVER "wear it out" rather, it will be passed along to my heirs. This is no sales pitch rather, a statement of fact. Limited, custom run, high reliability, long-term collectability.


Karl


----------



## XeRay

We are considering to number (engrave or laser) the limited edition units 1 to 10/10 with the numbers to follow the current list of tentative strong interest. if a 2nd batch of 10 is made they would be numbered 11 to 20/20. This is in addition to the S/N's already on the units.
We are also thinking to engrave or Laser the words XeVision ULTRA into the bezels as well.
In theory at least, this should make them more collectable and valuable to some people.


----------



## karlthev

Great idea! 

I was hoping there might be some discernable indication of the upgrading and, the enhanced performance. Not sure if the bezel or the body of the light would be "better" or more appropriate. I'm thinking should someone own more than one head for this light (hint, hint!) and having the capability to interchange those heads, it would demonstrate to the owner/user that the light in hand was the enhanced, irrespective of the head being used. "Food for thought" and discussion I guess....

My "BarnBurner" does not have that engraving nor laser identification on the light and thus, other than noting the Fat Boy lamp, the casual observer might not realize the modding inherent in the light.

Dan, whatever works and is best from your end is fine by me. The sequential numbering certainly a plus in any final decision, where and what else indicated will be right. The fact is, we re all rather pleased that this project appears to moving and, moving n the right direction. 

Thanks for the work involved and, keeping us informed!



Karl


----------



## Rasher

XeRay said:


> We are considering to number (engrave or laser) the limited edition units 1 to 10/10 with the numbers to follow the current list of tentative strong interest. if a 2nd batch of 10 is made they would be numbered 11 to 20/20. This is in addition to the S/N's already on the units.
> We are also thinking to engrave or Laser the words XeVision ULTRA into the bezels as well.
> In theory at least, this should make them more collectable and valuable to some people.



So long as this would include some indication of upgrade vs new/complete (e.g. a star or some such symbol), fine by me.
As a collector of sports cars, I can say that models that came from the factory high-spec'd are more "valued" than those sent back to the factory to be "upgraded" to high-spec. Otherwise, an option to opt out of the numbering might be a worthwhile idea.

R


----------



## sledhead

Dan: XeVision ULTRA has a great ring to it. On the bezel would be great or on the body of the light under the control ring...180 degrees opposite the "Low Hi" label...lots of space there....
Just thinking out loud.


----------



## karlthev

Rasher, are you* buying* one? 

The "upgraded" will be the same body, reflector, battery (retained by the owner) as one from the factory "new"....no difference whatsoever---unlike your sports car comparison. I believe your suggestion clearly a good one for sports cars but, I do believe we are comparing a "horse of a different color". In this case we are talking about replacement of the aspects of the light which will enhance the performance but ONLY those "parts"--ballast and lamp--"bulb". A sports car, as I'm sure you must be well aware, could have an engine modification, upgraded suspension, electronic modernization...the list is endless but all performed by any number of individuals. I certainly can see where your suggestion originated. I'd prefer, as one who will be having the mods completed, to keep it simple as possible. I'm in this hobby as a hobby and don't see sale in my future. 

By the way, forgive my manners! Welcome aboard! Great very first post! Glad to have *brand new* members!:wave:


Karl


----------



## XeRay

karlthev said:


> Rasher, are you* buying* one?
> By the way, forgive my manners! Welcome aboard! Great very first post! Glad to have brand new members!:wave:Karl



He was added to the list yesterday, a complete new package.


----------



## chartmarker

Sorry I've been out of the loop lately, (been back east taking care of elderly parents) but looks like things are definitely moving forward with amazing project. I have a question for Dan. Earlier in the thread you had concerns about if the LX50 would be upgradable to this upgrade and said some testing would need to be done. Just checking to see if its a option for the Mighty LX50?.


----------



## karlthev

XeRay said:


> He was added to the list yesterday, a complete new package.



That explains it Dan! I just wondered.... I believe we may know "Rasher".... sounds vaguely familiar...Hmmmm.... Bicycles in the desert comes to mind somehow...:thinking:

Karl


----------



## Rasher

karlthev said:


> Rasher, are you* buying* one?


Not sure what the unnecessarily bolded "buying" is supposed to mean. Are you a clerk at Boulmiche or something?
To answer your question, yes, else I'd not have asked to be put on the list. I'd planned on multiple new units, though it appears it may be questionable whether any new units will be produced.



> ....no difference whatsoever...


If we posit "collectability", there's a world of difference between a new, untouched, as delivered from the factory unit and a unit that was upgraded from a used one bought from Joe who bought it from Frank who bought it new. Same sentiment in rare cars, rare watches, rare cameras, etc.

Frankly, I'd rather they not number them: a serial number already present suffices. Not to mention certain numbers diminish "collectability" in certain world markets.

Better yet, put numbers up for bid, and donate proceeds beyond retail cost to a good cause. That way, someone who wants a certain number can pay the extra shekels it's worth to them and charity happens, a win-win.

Thanks for the welcome.

R


----------



## karlthev

Somehow I envision the "modified" LEMAXes as being the ORIGINALS---from which the rest follow...equal in all respects yet...followers.... Hey, JUST like in a bicycle race!! There are those who LEAD,,,,and those who follow....lovecpf



Karl


----------



## karlthev

"Pack up all my cares and woes, Feeling low here I go, Dubai, dubai, blackbird!"

Reminds me of a "Shape Shifter"........:nana:


Only The Shadow knows......:thumbsup:


Karl


----------



## XeRay

chartmarker said:


> Sorry I've been out of the loop lately, (been back east taking care of elderly parents) but looks like things are definitely moving forward with amazing project. I have a question for Dan. Earlier in the thread you had concerns about if the LX50 would be upgradable to this upgrade and said some testing would need to be done. Just checking to see if its a option for the Mighty LX50?.



Bottom line if you limit the use (time) at the high output setting so that the heatsink fins don't get so hot you can't hold onto them you are fine.
You could also buy the larger 70 std. head, with no restrictions.


----------



## karlthev

All "ribbing" aside, I'm thrilled to be able to get one of these fine "flashlights"! It's all pretty amazing to me how far the technology has come so rapidly....Lordy, "flashlights"!! That's akin to calling some of the current "weapons of mass destruction", CUTLERY for goodness sake!  Anyway, I'm still me, tongue-in-cheek comments and all. 

"Skunked" so to speak by the wet conditions in this past weekend's camping trip, the "shootout" sledhead and I had envisioned was pretty much limited to a bit of tree bark scorching with our "big gun" lights. We're both (somewhat) patiently waiting for the first photon blast from these "modded" or, "brand new" LEMAXes. No matter which, it will be a "Photon Blast"!!:twothumbs

Welcome aboard everybody, the train will be leaving soon. Be sure to get on board and ON THE LIST!!!



Karl


----------



## karlthev

"Not sure what the unnecessarily bolded "buying" is supposed to mean. Are you a clerk at Boulmiche or something?"

---"Rasher"


Yup, come on down and see me!! 


Karl


----------



## karlthev

Johnny Cash I believe...."Ghost Riders.....or was it *WRITERS* (?) in the Sky"......



Karl


----------



## Rasher

karlthev said:


> That explains it Dan! I just wondered.... I believe we may know "Rasher".... sounds vaguely familiar...Hmmmm.... Bicycles in the desert comes to mind somehow...:thinking:
> 
> Karl


Would you mind clarifying the meaning of this? I'm giving the benefit of doubt that this and subsequent posts by you are not some adderall fueled logorrhea and are instead some inside joke or fora lore.

I assume Dan is the same person I communicated with directly for the first time time recently (else an interesting name coincidence), and he made the suggestion a week or so ago that I join here to get on a list/keep abreast of status. I'm quite sure he'd not heard of me before then, and just as sure we do not know each other.

I realise nuance can get buried in the textual context, so perhaps I'm reading something into nothing, if so mea culpa.

In any case, seems a bit off topic for the thread, I suppose if you want to continue this interaction PM might serve better (I think I require more posts before I can PM).

R


----------



## chartmarker

It's "Ghost Rider in the sky" written by a song writer named Stan Jones from Douglas Arizona back in 1948. The LEO's in the desert call me the flashlight guy, maybe I'll have them start calling me Light rider.


----------



## karlthev

Thanks but the word "WRITER" best describes a background author evident here and thus, my editorial leeway with the song title. 

Karl


----------



## toolboy

I should just call Dan to find out the answer to my question but I will post it here as others may have the same question. Will Xevision be carrying any of the accessories that Lemax has for the light, like the cigarette adapter to charge or the cigarette adapter to run without the battery? I am somewhat interested in a superpower head as well but it is not as functional as the current head on the 70 watt. For my purpose of using as an actual search and rescue light the combination spot/spill of the current 70 watt version is the best of both worlds for quick acquisition and recognition of objects at long distance. It seems the human eye/brain works better with a larger picture to try to figure out references from. A tight narrow pattern of a maxabeam my be bright but you can make out what you are looking at without binoculars.


----------



## toolboy

As far as I am concerned Dan can engrave anything he wants to on it as long as it comes back with 85 watts and a fatboy in it:twothumbs


----------



## karlthev

toolboy said:


> As far as I am concerned Dan can engrave anything he wants to on it as long as it comes back with 85 watts and a fatboy in it:twothumbs



I agree with you on this and your previous post toolboy! The engraving/laser marking was identified by Dan for clear and simple reasons. Stars, LEMAX "birthday", sequence....whatever silly ideas might be voiced are just that and absolutely nothing more. It is the light, performing at new higher levels in which we are concerned. If there is a need for emulating purchase ability, admiring a brand new sparkling "toy", possibly precious metals may be applied and, spotlights may be installed for illuminating the LIGHT--in it's likely case in the entertainment areas of the home, which should be considered. 

Karl


----------



## karlthev

"...adderall fueled logorrhea and are instead some inside joke or fora lore."

I believe FIORA was what you were after now...wasn't it? spell Thesaurus now...."T"..."H".... You got it!! 


Only The Shadow knows....



Karl


----------



## karlthev

If I may have confused a "new" member with another whose posts have been noticeably absent recently, mea culpa as well! The persona so similar my confusion (if that is what it is) understandable. As well, the apparent background knowledge and sophistication in the very first post as well as the subject matter---an expensive, "cutting edge" performance light, commendable....yet giving one pause. I must be thinking of an evil twin! Nonetheless I must say concern with future resale and accumulation of wealth not why I've been here. I't's about the lights!! Now, let's "play" nice! 

Dan, so glad interest is picking up in the secondary market!



Karl


----------



## karlthev

Hey, the evil twin "lurks" now as I speak! Hi!:wave:


Karl


----------



## XeRay

toolboy said:


> I should just call Dan to find out the answer to my question but I will post it here as others may have the same question. Will Xevision be carrying any of the accessories that Lemax has for the light, like the cigarette adapter to charge or the cigarette adapter to run without the battery? I am somewhat interested in a superpower head as well but it is not as functional as the current head on the 70 watt. For my purpose of using as an actual search and rescue light the combination spot/spill of the current 70 watt version is the best of both worlds for quick acquisition and recognition of objects at long distance. It seems the human eye/brain works better with a larger picture to try to figure out references from. A tight narrow pattern of a maxabeam my be bright but you can make out what you are looking at without binoculars.



Those accessory items are rarely requested, we can provide any of those options, just include them with the upgrade purchase. We will establish pricing for those when everything is being finalized for pricing and payment.


----------



## sledhead

I have one other thought on the " Markings" . One knife company (BUSSE) did a run of Limited Edition blades ( MOABM ) and only made 27. All the blades were marked " 1 of 27 " Seemed to appease everyone. I'm still looking for one! 

That's all I got.....


----------



## karlthev

As I may have said, the import is the light and performance. I've some shelf queens in my collection, some rarely used, one or two, EDCs. This one I use when I can. All's well.



Karl


----------



## XeRay

Its looking very likely that ONLY this 1st run of 10 will occur, barring a big surprise in late activity. 
There are only 4 slots remaining now.
We are reserving the 10th unit for warranty replacement kept on our shelf.
Once a year or 2 passes we will likely use that unit for our own internal purposes.
With this in mind its possible only 9 units will ever be in worldwide circulation.


----------



## scout24

Single digit total out in the wild? That's pretty limited! Exclusive indeed... :twothumbs


----------



## AEHaas

Did we ever say what the whole unit, complete, will cost? That is to say with battery and charger...
aehaas


----------



## karlthev

I think if you go onto the XeVision website and check out the prices and then, add on the upgrading option you'll be very close. Was the mod in the $450-600 range....?


Karl


----------



## XeRay

AEHaas said:


> Did we ever say what the whole unit, complete, will cost? That is to say with battery and charger...
> aehaas



Post number 76 in this thread covers that.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-SIGN-UP-NOW&p=5240009&viewfull=1#post5240009


----------



## karlthev

Sorry 'bout that! Short term memory shot!



Karl


----------



## Nativetexan

Hello Dan,

I would like to claim a spot for an upgrade please. 

Thank you!


----------



## XeRay

Only 2 slots available now.


----------



## XeRay

XeRay said:


> Only 2 slots available now.



Only 1 slot available now.


----------



## chartmarker

I was hoping the add my name to the upgrade list, but I've had too many expenses this year I'm going back East for elderly parents so I'll just have to meet up with someone after they get theirs and check it out. Or maybe I can upgrade my LX50 with someone's spare parts after they get their upgrade.


----------



## XeRay

we can add a couple of names on a waiting list, encase someone wants to drop out.
Note: we should be able to get all 9 into the hands of owners before Christmas !!


----------



## XeRay

One person now on the waiting list, encase someone drops out. dariman3

No longer on the waiting list, now #10 on the active list.


----------



## toolboy

Happy Christmas to me, happy Christmas to me!! Can't wait till we send them in for the mod.


----------



## karlthev

:


Karl


----------



## XeRay

We should have the pricing finalized in mid November and buyers sending their units in for conversion just before thanksgiving, out by early December.
The ballasts will be done mid November.
The ballasts will in fact be 40/85 watts as was hoped possible for both settings, long battery run time (with substantial output at 40 watts) on the low setting, and the very high (Ultra Power) output at the high setting.


----------



## karlthev

It has been well worth the wait! Thanks!



Karl


----------



## toolboy

:twothumbs

I still think I want to get a superpower head and 12v cigarette lighter power cord to complete this historic light. Please include these in the pricing options Dan. Its my gift to myself, and people it just might help rescue.


----------



## XeRay

Dairyman3 is now on the active list, not the waiting list


----------



## XeRay

Toolboy Ok, will finalize all when I am ready to finalize orders, in a couple of weeks.


----------



## XeRay

The 40/85w ULTRA ballasts are finished and ready for final testing. 
By Nov. 16 we should have the pricing finalized and ready to start receiving in the units to be modified. 
Most can go out from here right after the "Turkey days" holiday.


----------



## XeRay

We are ready to receive in the units for modification: please contact us by phone: 801-622-7000 to arrange the details. 8:30 am to 5:00 pm MST (mountain standard time) ask for Dan.
Our address is: XeVision 4245 Airport Road Ogden, Utah 84405
For out of country individuals ( i believe only 1 ) please communicate via email or telephone: [email protected]

Through some extensive testing (we never offered ballast production above 75 watts prior to this) we have discovered some rather surprising results regarding the possible bulbs to use at 85 watts.
The legacy "Barnburners" from the past (about 10-12 years ago) were modified (not by us) with our awareness by a very few members up from 75 watts to 85 watts and were using the "fatboy" bulbs.
We however had no actual hands on experience with this earlier modification done by a few of our "far away friends".
We now have found that pushing them (Fatboy bulbs) past 75 watts to 85 watts the color becomes very yellowish once fully warmed up and hot re-strike becomes somewhat inconsistent. 
These issues must be due to the internal bulb MH salts chemistry of only the Fatboy bulbs, when in this very high level plasma state.
This being the case we have decided, instead of the Fatboy bulb to INCLUDE 2 bulbs (1 spare) GE made (Vogt branded) with each and every upgrade. 
We expect the life of this GE bulb to be about half of the Fatboy, and another reason we are including 2 bulbs. 
The output color is much more desirable using this bulb and no re-strike issues experienced.
This has always been our preferred Standard D2S bulb (for 35 and 50 watt applications) for performance (output) and longevity, over either a Philips or Osram branded D2S bulb. 
We regret also that using the Philips DL50/740 instead, is uneconomical when you can have 3 GE/Vogt D2S for the same cost, and the useful life of the DL50/740 is only double but the cost is about triple.
We were really hoping to use the Philips DL50 (Fatboy) but alas that's not to be, even though we have a lot of them in inventory.

The conversion price has been established at $550.00
options and completes can be finalized during first contact with us.
We do plan to "engrave" "ULTRA" in the mid-body section of each light and a 1/10 - 10/10 (depending on your list position), as well since these are the ONLY units to be made.


----------



## karlthev

Ah yes, great news! Well done sir! Thanks!

Karl


----------



## XeRay

The Fatboy at 85 watts was in the 3000 to 3500K color temp. range, comparatively very yellow. While the GE bulb is in the 4000 to 4500K range at 85 watts, comparatively very white.


----------



## Rasher

With these various compromises, what now are the (final?) specifications re: otf lumens, candela, expected bulb useful life?

Can the two of us that stepped up for brand-new reasonably expect delivery before Christmas this year?

Best,
R


----------



## XeRay

Yes, the first one already finalized. They will all 10 leave here within about 2 weeks or end of November. The only possible slight delay will be the Laser markings on the bodies. ULTRA 85 X/10
Lasering will be done on all 10 the same day or 2 batches of 5. Yours and most others should leave here by the end of November, barring any Laser delay which should be at most another week.
Your unit is here ready for final ballast body assembly. Yours would be one of the first ones out (group of 5) since we have not received any bodies yet for modification from others. 
4 bodies will be here and ready this Friday for Lasering, that could be done as early as next week (Thanksgiving week), but somewhat more likely the following week.
You are currently number 2 in the queue and ULTRA 85 5/10.
Expected useful bulb life depends on how much you use 40 watts vs 85 watts. 
If you mostly used 40 watts, bulb life is about 1500 hours. Mostly 85 watt usage would be about 10% of that or 150 to 200 hours.
The Lumens output when the 3 different bulbs are new is almost identical.
Lumens at the bulb for all of these 3 bulb possibilities will be the approximately same in the 9,000 to 10,500 range.
Even Identical bulbs will vary by about + 8% so we can use 9800 bulb lumens as the median number.
There is more variation between identical bulbs than the median variation between these 3 different bulbs.
Expected life of the 2 bulbs included should approximate the life of one Fatboy.


----------



## Rasher

Thank you for the rapid and detailed answers!
Please advise on price and where to send payment (reply or my e-mail contact you have).
Also, please recall I do not wish to have a number engraved - I presume this can still be accommodated?

Best,
R


----------



## XeRay

Yes, this can be accommodated, That will speed up your purchase quite a bit, assuming you don't want ULTRA 85 engraved as well in the mid section of the light.
It could even happen this week, to ship out or for sure by early next week.
For the rest, please call during our business hours. 8:30 am to 5:00 pm MST (Utah).
To finalize all the details etc.


----------



## karlthev

Rasher said:


> Thank you for the rapid and detailed answers!
> Please advise on price and where to send payment (reply or my e-mail contact you have).
> Also, please recall I do not wish to have a number engraved - I presume this can still be accommodated?
> 
> Best,
> R



Patience grasshopper, patience....


Karl


----------



## karlthev

Rasher...."If you're on my dipshit list (you've exhibited anserine behaviour here), I don't see your posts, so don't expect a reply.
Current members: karlthev, bulbmogul."


Ah likewise Grasshopper!! 

As oft said in Texas, "Big hat, no cattle". 




Karl


----------



## XeRay

We are ready to receive in the units for modification and the others: please contact us by phone: 801-622-7000 to arrange the details. 8:30 am to 5:00 pm MST (mountain standard time) ask for Dan.
Our address is: XeVision 4245 Airport Road Ogden, Utah 84405
For out of country individuals ( i believe only 1 ) please communicate via telephone or this email: dblumelatXeVisiondotcom


----------



## AEHaas

Bulb health? This may be a question best answered by Dan who would have more experience. But what are your routine and thoughts?


Eg: Fluorescent lamps lose around 3 hours of life every time you turn them on. Over the life of these bulbs the glass darkens and the lumen output decreases.


HID bulbs are said to darken over time with each fire up. True? Would it be better to start them at low then switch to high for longevity and lumen retension? Or should we start from high and then switch to low? Is switching between intensities the same as turning the lamp on and off again? Will turning them on and off over and over darken them and cause loss of service life? 

When I have used my HID lights I have always run them for at least a few minutes before turning them off thinking this was better then just extinguishing them after just 30-60 seconds.


Also, Dan, what is the shipping ETA for our lights at this time?


Thanks in advance.


AEHaas


----------



## XeRay

AEHaas said:


> Bulb health? This may be a question best answered by Dan who would have more experience. But what are your routine and thoughts?
> Eg: Fluorescent lamps lose around 3 hours of life every time you turn them on. Over the life of these bulbs the glass darkens and the lumen output decreases.
> HID bulbs are said to darken over time with each fire up. True? Would it be better to start them at low then switch to high for longevity and lumen retension? Or should we start from high and then switch to low? Is switching between intensities the same as turning the lamp on and off again? Will turning them on and off over and over darken them and cause loss of service life?
> 
> When I have used my HID lights I have always run them for at least a few minutes before turning them off thinking this was better then just extinguishing them after just 30-60 seconds.
> Also, Dan, what is the shipping ETA for our lights at this time?
> Thanks in advance. AEHaas



It is best to start on low (1 - 2 minutes) then very quickly switch to high. If done very quickly the hot restrike HV is not needed. If not quickly switched then there is no preference.
These bulbs do NOT darken with age (Use) except sometimes when they reach end of life (can't maintain ignition), they only temporarily darken if they never complete the start up cycle, maybe less than 20 seconds on. 
If that happens the next normal usage will resolve the temporary darkening. If switched back and forth between high and low very quickly, its not the same as on/off cycles.
1 to 2 minutes on is preferred but not required by any means.
We are projecting to get engraving done late this week or early next. We expect to ship out all lights next week. All of the lights have been upgraded, all that's left is laser engraving.


----------



## karlthev

Great news!!! Thanks Dan. Let us know when to set up the tents to wait for delivery.

Karl


----------



## XeRay

karlthev said:


> Great news!!! Thanks Dan. Let us know when to set up the tents to wait for delivery.Karl



All of the lights were brought to the laser engraver today. You guys are gonna love the engraving. Sample of number 10/10 approximately how it will look below.
Rasher gets no numbers as he requested.
The engraving will be opposite side of the existing High / Low markings, 180 degrees on the other side on that same ring section. The only place we can put it, since the on/off ring is in the middle and the handle is at the other flat section. A few of you already had the XeVision part because the lights were originally purchased from us.

ULTRA 85
POWERED BY
 XEVISION TM

10/10

I think it looks great, very exclusive too. The 4 lines will be centered above each other not as shown here.


----------



## sledhead

Looks great Dan! Leaves no doubt..... Now lets hope the orders don't get mixed up and the engraver puts : " Happy Holidays " on those babies! :laughing:

*AEHaas* : Great questions and thanks for the response Dan

Dan, no rush. Hate the thought of the lights being shipped with billions of packages!!


----------



## karlthev

sledhead said:


> Looks great Dan! Leaves no doubt..... Now lets hope the orders don't get mixed up and the engraver puts : " Happy Holidays " on those babies! :laughing:
> 
> *AEHaas* : Great questions and thanks for the response Dan
> 
> Dan, no rush. Hate the thought of the lights being shipped with billions of packages!!





Hey Dan, you can ship Sledhead's light to me---I'm sure he won't care and we all know my success with the Lehigh Valley sorting facility! I'll use Sandy's as a "beater" for testing!! Ho, ho!!



Karl


----------



## karlthev

In case missed, my last post in jest.


Karl


----------



## sledhead

karlthev said:


> In case missed, my last post in jest.
> 
> 
> Karl



The mere mention of the " Lehigh Valley Sorting Facility " gave me the cold sweats and a bout of high anxiety!! Wait till the you tube video of the workers playing frisbee with a SuperPower reflector hit the internet! .......now that is levity! 

85Watts = EPIC


----------



## XeRay

We have all the units back with the engraving done perfectly for each. 
We will begin shipping out today or tomorrow. All of you should receive your units next week.
As we box up each order (weight and dims) we will calculate shipping for those that need it to complete payment.
We will be using Fedex Ground unless stipulated for a faster than ground service. 
We won't be using postal for outbound shipping (the insurance payment processing and tracking performance is sub par using USPS).


----------



## XeRay

Toolboy, I need your phone number and email address, to arrange shipping.
you can call us or send an email.


----------



## toolboy

Xeray, Sent you an email with my address and phone number.


----------



## XeRay

All units are being shipped out now, this week. All should be delivered to their owners by the middle of next week. 
You should all receive tracking emails from Fedex by tomorrow at the latest.
If by Monday you haven't got tracking from Fedex, let me know.

As of Friday Dec. 7th all 10 units have been shipped.


----------



## XeRay

XeRay said:


> As of Friday Dec. 7th all 10 units have been shipped.



Let me know if you don't have a tracking number ( email from FedEx ), even today Friday. Let me know by email please. 
Looks like at least one unit MAY be delivered to Pennsylvania tomorrow, Dairyman3


----------



## Rasher

XeRay said:


> All units are being shipped out now, this week. All should be delivered to their owners by the middle of next week.
> You should all receive tracking emails from Fedex by tomorrow at the latest.
> If by Monday you haven't got tracking from Fedex, let me know.
> 
> As of Friday Dec. 7th all 10 units have been shipped.


Kudos for how you've kept the parties updated on status. Very professional.

R


----------



## karlthev

Thanks Dan. Glad I called you about not getting notification directly from FedEx. Thanks for keeping us all posted, even the newbies!! 



Karl


----------



## XeRay

Looks like many if not most will deliver on Monday. I checked the tracking on all units. Many will deliver 1 day quicker than originally projected by FedEx.


----------



## sledhead

Sunday might be a good day to charge your batteries folks!


----------



## Tempora

Thank you! 

Memini


----------



## XeRay

Tempora said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Memini



Did we do something for you ? Why the thank you ?


----------



## karlthev

Yer jus' sech a nice guy!! 



Karl


----------



## XeRay

karlthev said:


> Yer jus' sech a nice guy!! Karl



Most units show FedEx "out for delivery" this morning.


----------



## karlthev

On Rudolf, on RASHER (RASHER??), on Blitzen sail the Ultras they go, out even to California (usually) they went, oh they flew!!! 

Karl


----------



## XeRay

Most have been delivered today (Monday).
Karl at 7:00 PM EST
DairyMan3 at 4:00 PM EST
Sleadhead at 1:30 EST
Toolboy at Noon CST
NativeTexan at 11:30 am CST
Caseyse at 3:30 PST
Tuesday
AEHaas: 12:30
Friday 
Rasher 1:00


----------



## karlthev

Appear to have all my presents Dan!! Everything great. one out using so far and away we go!! Thanks!

Karl


----------



## sledhead

3/10 received....gotta say the laser etching is fantastic. Kudos to the operator.


----------



## XeRay

sledhead said:


> 3/10 received....gotta say the laser etching is fantastic. Kudos to the operator.



What about our artwork ?
Maybe you could post a Photo ?


----------



## sledhead

Here you go....fantastic!


----------



## sledhead

Hopefully tomorrow I'll have everything together and have some clear weather to try it out.


----------



## XeRay

I should have changed the TM symbol to an R with a circle around it. XeVision is a registered trade mark with the US patent and trademark office, but I forgot to update the artwork, oh well. Not a big deal.


----------



## sledhead

You can put the "R with a circle around it" on the "ULTRA 100" next year...


----------



## XeRay

Video on YouTube how to install the bulb into the igniter. https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=5&v=vvoZ_8ZciKc

Once you push the bulb firmly down into the socket, rotate the bulb until it is locked into place, you will feel a slight click. 
Look inside the igniter you can see the horizontal slots that the bulb will move all the way until its "locked" into place.
This is a Bayonet style of bulb install common to all D2 (P32d) based HID bulbs.
If you can't turn it fully by hand, "soft jaw" pliers or carefully use pliers to turn it to the "stops".
Some igniters, the bulb turns easier than others.


----------



## karlthev

No problem with the lamp "installation" Dan. Laser work very nice and, more importantly, the "flashlights" work great!! Happy holidays!!


Karl


----------



## XeRay

*REMINDER: It is best to start on low (1 - 2 minutes) then very quickly switch to high. If done very quickly the hot restrike High Voltage is not needed. 
If not quickly switched from Low to High then there is no preference for starting.*


----------



## Rasher

I'd like to extend kudos to Dan at XeVision for his attention and follow-up on product delivery.

I retired in my 30s, and I''m going on 20 years of doing what I want, when I want, and loath when a wrench is thrown in the works. Such a wrench reared its head in the delivery process.

I spend a good deal of time at a tenant's business - a cigar lounge - so much so that I set up accounts at the address so high-value items could be bought and delivered there, knowing someone is there to receive/sign on business days, vs missing deliveries when away from homes (or for those like delivery by Brinks truck that can't go to private addresses). FedEx screwed the pooch on this delivery, going several days with "delivery exceptions". e.g., no one there. In fact, no notice was ever left at the business (and they had several FedEx deliveries for their own products in the interim).

I visited the business today, and was informed by the tenant that Dan had contacted him, got the facts, then contacted FedEx to have them put the item on a different truck/driver combo to get it here today, resulting in a successful delivery later in the day.

I'm impressed Dan took the problem by the horns and corrected it, instead of it becoming my hassle.

As for the unit: 

First impressions are:

1) It's big. 
2) It's not as unwieldy as it looks like it might be in photos.
3) It's well protected and packed in its custom-fitted carrying case - looks like it could survive a drop off a building...
4) The unit seems very nicely built, has a high-quality touch throughout.

Charging as I type...

Thanks again, Dan and crew, for your professionalism from first contact to delivery.

Best,
R


----------



## karlthev

Thanks for the relief...and good post!



Karl


----------

